# automatisches einfügen von codes



## xlanhackerx (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebes tutorials team

Ich möchte gerne in naher Zukunft Webspace kostenlos anbieten.
Aber um doch ein bischen Gewinn dabei zu erziehlen möchte ich gerne ein Code in jede Seite einfügen lassen welche beim Aufruf dessen Seite ein Popup oder einen Banner für Werbung öffnet.

Beispiel:

<<----Hoster--->> 
<<----User 1--->>
<<----User 2--->>
usw.

Dieser User erstellt also in seinem Bereich (Ordner) seine Website index.htm oder php 
Nun möchte ich dass direkt dort automatisch ein Code in die Seite eingefügt wird sodass die oben angedeuteten Werbungsarten erscheinen:

Wie kann ich sowas realisieren 

Hoffe auf einen schnellen und Positiven Bescheid !!

Mfg. Oliver


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juli 2007)

Bei PHP gibt es »auto_append_file«.
Beim Apachen selbst benötigt man soweit ich weiß ein extra Servermodul dafür.


----------



## xlanhackerx (5. Juli 2007)

Wie genau funktioniert dies 
Ich habe mal gegooglet und dabei herausgefunden dass sowas nicht überall funktioniert wegen den einstellungen. Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich folgendes gefunden 
	
	
	



```
php_value auto_append_file /home/www/HTMLSCRIPTANZEIGE.html
```
Ist dass richtig  vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Da ich keinen apache zugriff besitze möchte ich dies auf jeden fall mit php realisieren !!

Mfg. Oliver


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Juli 2007)

Es ist richtig das es nicht überall funktioniert. Manche Anbieter schränken die Möglichkeiten ein. Zum einen kann man mit PHP einige php.ini Einstellungen vornehmen (die Änderung ist NICHT permanent, sondern nur für die Laufzeit des Scripts).
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung einer .htaccess-Datei. Diese Änderungen wirken - sofern erlaubt - immer.
Die letzte Möglichkeit ist der Zugriff auf die PHP.INI.

Du solltest es einfach mal über eine .htaccess-Datei ausprobieren.
Das Beispiel das Du gefunden hast ist korrekt.



xlanhackerx hat gesagt.:


> Wie genau funktioniert dies
> Ich habe mal gegooglet und dabei herausgefunden dass sowas nicht überall funktioniert wegen den einstellungen. Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich folgendes gefunden
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xlanhackerx (7. Juli 2007)

wie würde denn die .htaccess dann aussehen
Ich habe aber folgendes Problem da ich ja unterordner verwende.
Also ich besitze ein webspace mit 10gb speicher und unlimitet traffic. Ich kann auch .htaccess files verwenden dass ist also nicht das problem.
Da ich aber die anderen websiten in unterordner gepackt habe muss also diese datei auch auf unterordner zugreifen !!

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt !!

Mfg. Oliver


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo!


xlanhackerx hat gesagt.:


> Da ich aber die anderen websiten in unterordner gepackt habe muss also diese datei auch auf unterordner zugreifen !!


Tut sie auch.
Wenn die .htaccess im Stammordner liegt, greifen die dort gemachten Einstellungen auch auf alle im Stammordner befindlichen Unterordner.

Das Problem ist allerdings dass die Einstellungen durch eine weitere .htaccess in den jeweiligen Unterordnern wieder aufgehoben werden könnten.
Dazu bedarf es nichtmal einen FTP-Zugang, denn mittels fopen() und z.b. fputs() kann die .htaccess auch via PHP-Script angelegt werden.
Du müsstest dass anlegen von Dateien also unterbinden..... was die Brauchbarkeit des Webspaces allerdings u.U. erheblich mindern kann.
Z.b. sind Counter, Gästebücher, Foren u.s.w. nicht nutzbar, wenn diese ASCII-Dateien als Datenbank nutzen.

Für Dein Vorhaben währe Reseller-Webspace sicherlich besser geeignet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juli 2007)

Erst einmal solltest du herausfinden, ob dein Anbieter das Weitervermieten überhaupt erlaubt, was ich stark bezweifle. Zudem kann mit der genannten Einstellung nur PHP-Skripten etwas angehängt werden; einfache HTML-Dateien bleiben davon also unberührt.


----------

